# 200 amp meter loop critique my work



## n175h (Oct 12, 2009)

One thing that bugs me is I have the bottom of the mast standing off the pole 3/4" and flush against the pole at the top, so it has daylight between it and the pole at the bottom. Any chance of getting gigged on that?

You can't see it very well in the picture, but the POCO transformer is on the pole behind mine in the picture. It's about 10' from my pole. My service mast is about 15' above grade.


----------



## TTW (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't see a ground wire from the meter base to the disconnect panel, maybe it just doesn't show in the pic. Besides that looks good to me!


----------



## n175h (Oct 12, 2009)

Neutral is taped white at both ends. Ground it taped green at both ends. Bonding jumper is connected.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Is that a metal or PVC offset nipple?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

TTW said:


> I don't see a ground wire from the meter base to the disconnect panel, maybe it just doesn't show in the pic. Besides that looks good to me!


You wouldn't need a separate ground.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

That panel needs a hub or sealing washer. Is the lower end of the emt with the ground wire bonded on the lower end?


----------



## n175h (Oct 12, 2009)

k_buz said:


> Is that a metal or PVC offset nipple?



Metal Offset.

I needed as much offset available to get the 1/2" EMT to pass behind the panel. I guess I should have used flex, but I had the EMT in my store room, handy, so I grabbed it and used it. 

BTW: The wire in the pipe is 3/0 CU. Ground wire is #4


----------



## n175h (Oct 12, 2009)

brric said:


> That panel needs a hub or sealing washer. Is the lower end of the emt with the ground wire bonded on the lower end?


Darn, missed the sealing washer, but I don't think our local electricians ever use one. I'll drive out to a new subdivision tomorrow and look. 

No, the lower end is not bonded. I've never seen that done anywhere in our jurisdiction. The electricians just pass it through the pipe end and clamp the wire to the rod.


----------



## n175h (Oct 12, 2009)

brric said:


> That panel needs a hub or sealing washer. Is the lower end of the emt with the ground wire bonded on the lower end?


I just remembered. The top of the panel under the offset nipple has a beveled edge upward. Would that suffice for a raintite seal sans the sealing washer? Same configuration on top of the meter can, also.


----------



## n175h (Oct 12, 2009)

I also hooked up a GFCI circuit


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

n175h said:


> I just remembered. The top of the panel under the offset nipple has a beveled edge upward. Would that suffice for a raintite seal sans the sealing washer? Same configuration on top of the meter can, also.


Needs a hub.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Also need a bonding bushing in the meter socket.


----------



## TTW (Nov 23, 2012)

Would these work for you, not sure if they are just for metallic conduit or ok for pvc.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

The metal raceway containing the ground wire needs to be bonded at both ends or change raceway to PVC. Meyers hub on top of the panel. Grounding bushing for offset nipple.


----------



## n175h (Oct 12, 2009)

brric said:


> That panel needs a hub or sealing washer. Is the lower end of the emt with the ground wire bonded on the lower end?


Ok, easy fix on the #4 ground wire. I'll put in PVC and do away with EMT.

Now the other. AEP won't allow a bonding bushing in their can. I will put it in my panel. However, do I need to put a hub on the bottom of the offset and a ground bushing below the hub inside my panel? If so, it has to be Myers type with the grounding bushing screwed on. 

Instead, a sealing washer topped off with a grounding bushing seems to be an easier installation. Does the bonding jumper need to be #4?

I flat out forgot about the sealing washer. Duh but I've never seen our local sparkies use grounding bushings. Maybe the local AHJ likes what he sees in 250.92(B)(2) and calls it a day.


----------



## n175h (Oct 12, 2009)

n175h said:


> Does the bonding jumper need to be #4?
> 
> I think I found it. Looks like Table 250.66 says it has to be #4. Am I reading it correctly?


----------



## n175h (Oct 12, 2009)

Down to the electric supply I went and picked up sealing washers and grounding bushing. I installed the sealing washer/locknut under the hub and the grounding bushing threaded on next. Ran #4 wire to the ground bar.

One concern I have is the rain hub on top of the meter can came with no bushing of any type. Do I need to bush below the hub at the can penetration? You can see there is nothing there in the 1st picture. Everything else I think I covered.

I replaced the emt with non metalic liquid tite flex conduit. PVC would not land in the knockout hole in the meter can and pass behind the main disconnect. No room.


----------



## n175h (Oct 12, 2009)

I found a plastic knockout bushing that snapped into the bottom of the rain hub at the electric supply house. That should wrap this project up. I believe I'll call the inspector and hopefully I'll pass and get AEP to drop me some power. It takes about 6 weeks to get power out here in south TX because of the oil boom we are experiencing.


----------



## n175h (Oct 12, 2009)

I passed:thumbsup: 

Ordered a service contract and AEP came out and hooked it up in 4 days. Wow! Wasn't expecting that. Now I can start building my shop. I'll continue to post pictures if anyone is interested. Got to start burying pipe pretty soon.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Great job!


----------



## n175h (Oct 12, 2009)

Moving on to the inside of the building now. I've been erecting the building for over a month, but had a chance to land my sub panel. I ran 1/0 THWN wire for 150 amps. Couldn't find a breaker locally, so I stabbed a 125 in for now that I had in the storeroom. I ran #6 ground back to the main and landed a #6 bare ground wire bonded to the metal building frame and clamped to a #4 20' rebar as my CEE. The #6 wire is continuous with no spices for ground bar to CEE. Neutral is isolated from ground. 

Anyone see any errors? I have to get this inspected after I finish all the wiring. 

I've got to clamp those pipes since it is 3' 2" between supports. Should have moved the box lower.

Also, I ran that #6 wire through a romex clamp to exit the box. That OK??


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

I have used a romex clamp many times when they did not have a small hole for the ground wire to fit though.


----------



## n175h (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm almost finished. Still need my light fixtures, but I'm done pulling home runs. Here is my panel. How's it look? Orange for the 240's, red for the lights, black for the 120's. #6 wire pair for welder, and one set for the RV. I ran grounds with each pipe run and put bond jumpers in each j-box. 

I ran several multiwire branch circuits which caused me to land two GFI plugs in one box in order to send out the separate circuits downstream to the daisy chain in each direction down the wall. It's okay, but I don't really like it, but code says you gotta have em.

I ganged a couple of 240's with some 120's for convenience and a table saw, etc. I like that setup.

Should be ready for final inspection next week after I hang the T8 fixtures.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

n175h said:


> I'm almost finished. Still need my light fixtures, but I'm done pulling home runs. Here is my panel. How's it look? Orange for the 240's, red for the lights, black for the 120's. #6 wire pair for welder, and one set for the RV. I ran grounds with each pipe run and put bond jumpers in each j-box.
> 
> I ran several multiwire branch circuits which caused me to land two GFI plugs in one box in order to send out the separate circuits downstream to the daisy chain in each direction down the wall. It's okay, but I don't really like it, but code says you gotta have em.
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------

